# Stimulus Check + 15% F&F Discount = SHOPPING! (6/12)



## 121784 (Jun 17, 2008)

Last Monday I received my stimulus check in the mail, so I figured that meant I could go to the mall on Thursday for Cool Heat.  I already had it all spent before I even knew about the 15% F&F coupon, but once I got that coupon in my e-mail ... I was in heaven!  It was like the MAC Gods knew I had plans to go to the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

The spending of my Stimulus check actually started on Wednesday (6/11) when I went to deposit the check into my checking account.  I went next door to *CVS* to pick up some film and went lurking into the makeup section ...






* I picked up film that I had dropped off before I was admitted into the hospital and they also had *L'Oreal HIP Lip Gloss in Pixie* for 75% off, so I had to pick one up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The film that I had dropped off was actually from 2 concerts: Bamboozle 2006 (yeah, the film was old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Hanson from 9/21/07.  I thought I would share my 2 favorite photos that were developed:




_Craig Owens (the singer of Chiodos) and I at Bamboozle 2006._




_A photo of Zac Hanson from when I met him after the concert on 9/21/07._


So on Thursday (6/12), I took the 11:40am bus and got to the mall at 12:45pm.  An hour bus ride is _so_ worth day of shopping & MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The first store I went to was *Bath & Body Works*.  I've said this in other haul posts, I have a serious weakness for that store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, the fact that they are having their Semi-Annual Clearance sale only made it worse.




- Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Body Lotion
- Rainkissed Leaves Body Splash (Travel Size)
- Wild Honeysuckle Anti-Bacterial Hand Lotion
- Wild Honeysuckle Anti-Bacterial Hand Gel
- Fresh Pineapple Anti-Bacterial Hand Soap
- Pear Blossom Body Lotion (Travel Size)
- Pear Blossom Body Splash (Travel Size)
- Tropical Passionfruit Body Splash
- Tropical Passionfruit Body Lotion
- Tropical Passionfruit Anti-Bacterial Hand Lotion
- Tropical Passionfruit Anti-Bacterial Hand Gel
- Spicy Gingerbread Temptaions Body Lotion
... I had a $10 off of $30 purchase, so all of that ended up costing me $19.26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not too bad for spending an hour (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) walking around the store.


I then headed over to *Icing* to pick up 2 more nail polishes ...




- Awkward
- Firestarter
... these polishes are seriously amazing!  Just as good as OPI & China Glaze!


I promised my mom that I would pick up some summer clothes if I was going to spend money on MAC, so I went to *Lane Bryant* b/c I had another coupon ($25 off of a purchase of $75)!




- 2 pairs of Black Bermuda Shorts
- 1 pair of Gray Shorts




- Fuschia Tank Top
- Blue Tank Top
- Pink w/ thin Gold Horizontal Stripes 3/4 length sleeved top for over my bathing suit.
... Once I was done in Lane Bryant, I figured it was time to go spend some $$ on MAC!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





When I got to the *MAC Counter*, Lauren (my fav. MA) was out to lunch, so Dow (my second fav. MA) helped me out.  I told her I never have done colors on my eyes and she couldn't believe it!  I told her that she could do whatever she wanted on my eyes and she did this GORGEOUS look w/ Warming Trend, Solar White, Warm Chill, Gulf Stream & Cool Heat.  But once again, I'm a loser and forgot to take pictures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She also helped match me to a new foundation since Studio Tech broke me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So this is what I walked away from the Macy's Counter with ...




- Strobeblossom TLC (last one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Gentle Simmer Slimshine
- Matte (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my new love!)
- Buttery/Blonde Taupe Brow Shader
- Medium Plus Mineralize SPF 15 Loose Foundation
- Gulf Stream e/s
- Warm Chill e/s
- Warming Trend e/s
- Solar White e/s


Next, I went to the *Coach* store.  I had been eying this one purse for several months and since I got my Stimulus check ...









 Signature Stripe Tote in Pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so glad that I actually held onto my 25% off preferred customers coupon this time!  The lady there also threw in a sample of the Coach perfume.  


Then it was time for the *MAC Store* to use my F&F Coupon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ended up CPing some items for some international girls over on the MAC community on livejournal and I also had a set of empties to use.  This is what I ended up for myself & my Mom:




- Engraved PowerPoint Pencil (not pictured - for my Mom)
- Package of 2 Travel Jars 1 oz w/ Sifters
- 227 Brush
- Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass (B2M)
- Turquotic Heat (Back-Up .. I've been wearing it everyday since I got the other one w/ my Neo Sci-Fi Haul!)
- Tropic Glow Slimshine
- Warm Chill e/s (accidental purchase!  this will be going up for swap on MUA)
- EZ Baby Tendertone
- 15 Pan Palette
- Espresso e/s (pro pan)
- Cork e/s (pro pan)
- Amberlights e/s (pro pan)
- All That Glitters e/s (pro pan)
- Soba e/s (pro pan)


My final store of the day was *Victoria's Secret* where I picked up some more body sprays!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Appletini Body Double Mist
- Lotta Colada Body Double Mist
- Mango Madness Body Double Mist
- Love Spell Body Scrub
.. I got the Body Scrub for free with my final coupon of the day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mango Madness smells *amazing*, it's one of the 3 new body double mists that are out for the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And lastly some pictures of some items I received in the mail from MUA Swaps & sales on livejournal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- B&BW Simply Divine Cherry Pie Temptations 3-in-1
- B&BW Sun-Ripened Raspberry Shower Gel
- C.O. Bigelow Raspberry Mentha Body Wash




- Summer by Kenzo Perfume (0.85 fl oz)




- Painterly Paint Pot
- Gorgeous Gold Pro Pan
- Strobe Kiss TLC
- Fine China Lip Glass
- Lip 65 Lip Glass
- Budding Lustre Glass
- Corps-de-Ballet Lip Glass
- Flowerosophy Lustre Glass
- Morning Glory Lustre Glass (just enough to try .. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!)

So that's it for this week!  I'm placing a small online order using the F&F code, so expect another haul post sometime next week!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 17, 2008)

I SPY TWISTED PEPPERMINT! You must REALLY love Tropical Passionfruit! That Raspberry Mentha body wash is SO fab. Also I see your Stress Relief roll-on...you need to get the Headache Relief one. It is better than Tylenol for headaches.

Good haul...I didn't get stimulus but I'm sure if I had, it would have gone to MAC and my store.


----------



## 121784 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I SPY TWISTED PEPPERMINT! You must REALLY love Tropical Passionfruit! That Raspberry Mentha body wash is SO fab. Also I see your Stress Relief roll-on...you need to get the Headache Relief one. It is better than Tylenol for headaches._

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Twisted Peppermint!  I have a full size of the lotion too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Tropical Passionfruit is actually my second favorite B&BW Scent (Sea Island Cotton & Cotton Blossom are tied for first).  I have yet to use to the Raspberry Mentha Body Wash, but after I'm done with the Sugar & Spice Temptations 3-in-1 mini that I'm using now, I'll be using that one!  The Stress Relief Roll-On is my life saver!  Eucalyptus Spearmint is my favorite Aromatherapy scent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oOoOo, I'll definitely have to look at the next time I go to Bath & Body Works.  My sister suffers from terrible migranes, so maybe that'll help her some.  Thanks for the rec!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 17, 2008)

Just...wow.... lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow what a haul!


----------



## MakeupGoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Woooo Hoooo! Now, That's How You Do It!! Lol


----------



## makeba (Jun 17, 2008)

wow you did it up big time gurl!!!! Now that is what i call a HAUL!. i am soo taking advantage of Bath and Bodys 75% clearance items. I loaded up on Rice Flower/Shea butter and Black raspberry/vanilla


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 17, 2008)

good lord ..now that is some HAULIN =P!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Great haul.  I think you have, single-handedly, turned around the American economy.


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! i went into bath and body today and bought a buttload of things too! and it also doesnt help that victoria secret is having their semi-annual sale too!


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow you did some serious shopping! Good for you...enjoy


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 17, 2008)

*speechless*

WOW! Awesome haulage!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

this is awesssssssome! I freaking love to shop...especially when its not dumb clothes that you have to try on. This is insane...you go girl


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweeeet haul!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy freaking haulage Batman!  Awesome scores!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Haul, you got sooo much!!!

p.s..Dow....from Roosevelt Field??


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy crap girl!!! This is great!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG I LOVE HANSON!!!!!!!!! You met Zac, hes my husband!!! SOOO jealous! NICE hauling too!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG! I'm so jeluzzzz of this haul! Awesome haul, enjoy your goods girl!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 17, 2008)

Great haul!!!

I have to ask though---what is the MAC Matte thing in the clear tube?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Great haul!!!

I have to ask though---what is the MAC Matte thing in the clear tube?_

 
Thats what I wanted to know!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 17, 2008)

wow! awesome haul!!


----------



## mince (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, that's one incredible haul!  Nice


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW!!! thats a haul


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice haul! You got a little bit of everything didn't you? Lucky!


----------



## 121784 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Great Haul, you got sooo much!!!

p.s..Dow....from Roosevelt Field??_

 
-- Not sure if she works at more than one counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but she is the assistant manager at the counter in Macy's in Smithhaven mall. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_OMG I LOVE HANSON!!!!!!!!! You met Zac, hes my husband!!! SOOO jealous! NICE hauling too!!_

 
That was actually my second time meeting him!  The first time was in 2000.  He's such a goofball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He actually just became a father, which I think he is going to be awesome at.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Great haul!!!

I have to ask though---what is the MAC Matte thing in the clear tube?_

 
maccosmetics.com describes it as: _A matte-ifying cream that acts like a powder, M·A·C Matte adds a sheer, no-shine matte texture in one smooth layer._  I've been using it under my foundation on my nose & forehead to keep away the shiny-ness that i tend to get throughout the day.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 20, 2008)

Soba eye shadow and E-Z Baby Tendertone are some of my favorite products! I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW! What a haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love that Coach Purse btw!

YOU ARE GOING TO BE LOOKING FAB FOR THE SUMMER!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Lovely Haul! So many goodies- your Coach bag is so cute


----------



## Ciani (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the green icing nail polish! Great haul!


----------

